# Laws on Security Cameras



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

I am thinking about installing some security cameras in my business. Not at all looking for crime-prevention, since they're small enough to hide in the shadows, but rather a means to record if something does happen and hopefully give a photo of the criminal. I also see it as a major deterrent to any extortions/problems from officials. I'm concerned if there are any laws governing placement, who/what/when can be recorded, if a notice must be posted, etc. Also, assuming something happens and is recorded, would the video be able to be used against someone or would it not be accepted by the police? I haven't seen many businesses with cameras, so I haven't been able to find any good examples or even anyone to ask.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are running brothel, it is probably not a good idea & might ruin your business. However, if it is a bowling alley, you could offer DVDs for sale to the high scoring bowlers. DVDs, at a higher price, could be made available with all gutter-ball bowlers edited out.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

I haven't seen any bowling alleys now that you mention it (does anyone know of one in the xalapa area?)...

The cameras would be still visible, but I don't want anything to jump out and say "I'm watching you!", because then any would-be criminal would know to just cover their face. I took notice today that the banks have signs saying there are cameras - but I'm sure they want prevention more than anything. I guess I'll have to keep googling.

EDIT: I haven't seen any brothels either - not that I've been looking though.


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

This is a very good question that I have been wondering also. I'll be bringing my camera system when I move down but it will be installed in my home. 

I'll be interested to find out but by the sounds of what RV said, it should not be any trouble. 

Although I will not offer any DVD's for sale..... :tongue1:


----------

